# Is 2006 Worst Draft Ever?



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Well, maybe in the expanded NBA era... if you go back 30 years, I'm sure you can find worse years.

Is Gay really any better than Luol Deng? Is Adam Morrison better than Wally Szerbiak? I like Aldridge and Bargnani, but that is about it as far as legitimate top 5 picks, in my mind. After that, there are a few guys who have a "chance" to be great, but mostly, have a lot of questions. And a few, like Sheldon Williams, who will be able to play, but will never be great.

I realize things can change in over a few months. For example, Shawne Williams, it he keeps it up, may be a legit top 5 draft pick.

But so far, I am down on 2006. What does everyone else think?

Worst in recent memory, which 2006 has to beat, is the "class" of 2000:

1 NJN Kenyon Martin 
2 VAN Stromile Swift 
3 LAC Darius Miles 
4 CHI Marcus Fizer 
5 ORL Mike Miller 
6 ATL DerMarr Johnson 
7 CLE Chris Mihm 
8 CHI Jamal Crawford 
9 MIL Joel Przybilla 
10 LAC Keyon Dooling 
11 BOS Jerome Moiso 
12 DAL Etan Thomas 
13 DAL Courtney Alexander 
14 DET Mateen Cleaves 
15 HOU Jason Collier 

Without a doubt, the worst lottery ever...

16 SAC Hedo Turkoglu 
17 SEA Desmond Mason 
18 LAC Quentin Richardson 
19 CHA Jamaal Magloire 
20 PHI Speedy Claxton 
21 TOR Morris Peterson 

The 6 top post-lottery picks, as a 6 man rotation, could probably beat the best 6-man rotation you could get out of the lottery!!!


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

haha..the 2006 draft will be beta than the 2000 one.
n rudy gay may not have been as good as luol deng in their respective freshman yr or might have been in the soph yr but gay has much more natural talent n athletism plus a killer instinct


----------



## AZwildcats4 (Feb 9, 2004)

The Mad Viking said:


> 1 NJN Kenyon Martin
> 2 VAN Stromile Swift
> 3 LAC Darius Miles
> 4 CHI Marcus Fizer
> ...



Wow, i forgot how bad 2000 was


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

As much as I REALLY REALLY hate to say this, Alando Tucker should leave after this year. He is not good enough (to a diehard Wisconsin fan and NBA Draftnik) to play in the NBA, he has a poor, flat shot and isn't really good defensively, but with this draft plus the "upside" backlash he has a great shot at suckering some team into first round money.

This draft is terrible. I think Gay is perhaps a little better than Deng, Aldridge is a little below Okafor/Howard, no clue about Bargnani, Morrison's lottery (although not a personal fave yet), Sheldon I like, JJ I like (top 10!??!?!?!?!?!?!? A year and a half ago I would have stabbed someone in a fit of rage if they told me he'd go that high), and who's left? Gibson and Rondo have been bad. Boone isn't lottery (very unathletic and apethetic for a post player), Splitter's pulled out of like 3 drafts in a row, Paul Davis!? Hasan Adams!? Marko Killingsworth perhaps. Is it even possible a General Manager would resign on draft night (in the form of drafting Ivan Chiriaev).

Horrendous draft.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

is there ever a good draft in demember, this one obviously isnt going to have a marquee player like a shaq or duncan or lebron, the big exodus from highschool a year ago(howard ,josh smith,jefferson,jr smith,swift)really hurt, some of these guys would be in this draft.


----------



## Lebbron (Nov 20, 2005)

This is a downyear for NCAA basketball talentwise, maybe some good players will emerge overseas.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Lebbron said:


> This is a downyear for NCAA basketball talentwise, maybe some good players will emerge overseas.



it could be heavy with international players, another problem is you dont have the usual couple of top highschoolers in there.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

There is no consensus #1 pick, but I think the top 4-5 is very good, assuming guys like Gay, Aldridge, Bargnani, Splitter, ect. come out. Past that, it's bad.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I think 06 could be worse. At least KMart was known for his dominance in college, and was projected to be GOOD in the league. Morrison don't look like he's gonna do good in the league.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

WTChan said:


> Morrison don't look like he's gonna do good in the league.


 :whofarted 

I have a feeling they'll be a lot of unrecognizable names on draft night.

Is Mardy Collins shaping up to be the best college pg draft pick in this class? How bout D. Washington?

I see Redick has moved up to #12 over at nbadraft.net.

IMO, Gay will stay up there even if he doesn't play as well as projected this year. I'm sure GM's have that magic "upside" label on him. Can't say that I blame them.

And didn't someone ask who had Daniel Gibson in the top 5 in mock drafts? nbadraft.net has him @ 5.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

espn had him at top 10 as well. onli draftexpress has him not in the lotto


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

that's cause DX is greatly influenced by our resident expert, Jonathan Watters


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

sry but how does tt change the way a mock draft is formulated?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

That's pretty sad that the 58 players picked in the 2000 draft have combined for a total of *2 All Star game appearances. *


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

'06 won't be nearly as bad as '00.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

well at least the '00 draft din have any real failures


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Fizer in D-league...

Moiso, Alexander & Cleaves?

Still, you are kinda right. A lot of players who took several years to get to role-player or marginal starter status, but are now contributing.

Which is why I think it may be better than 2006. Although a lot can happen between now and March that might change our minds. :gopray:


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

I think we'll still see the top 7-9 players do really well in the NBA.

This draft isn't deep, but there still is some blue chip prospects out there


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

in 2000 a prospect like fizer then may seem like an adam morrison prospect to us now


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

It's unfair to talk about the 2000 Draft without mentioning the 2nd rounders including:
Marco Jaric
Michael Redd!
Brian Cardinal and Mark Madsen


----------



## CFrye7 (Dec 9, 2005)

I was thinking the same thing about the 06 draft. Outside of Morrison, Reddick (who I don't think will do that well in the NBA), Hassan Adam the draft isn't that well.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

Just give it time. Like someone else already said, Drafts never look good in December. It seems like we've been having this discussion since the 03 draft. 2004 draft has been great, 05 is looking good but will 06 be good? I agree with Vigilante, its very top heavy loads of blue chippers. Other than that it's a crap shoot.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

I don't remember a lot of people talking about the 03 draft past the top 3. Bosh, Wade, Hinrich and TJ are all looking really superb and there was a lot of solid depth through the latter parts as well. No one talked about bogut before last year and emerged as #1. Give it time and I think it will develop into a decent draft.

2000 without question was the worst lotto. I think the top 10 or so will be pretty good mixed with some solid players in latter stages.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Every year, we talk about the draft having no good players in it. And then when they get to the NBA, the projections don't hold up and we are surprised by certain players. Every year. I don't think this will be near the worst, and it looks like a lot of people are over looking Adam Morrison just a little bit.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

When you said "overlooking Adam Morrision" surely you meant "over-hyping Adam Morrison"?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Nah. I think Morrison's serious. 

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=2921926&postcount=8

I think that when people name off the top of this class, he's gotta be up there in the same sentence.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

IMO, we're gonna be considering every draft leading up to Greg Oden to be weak.


----------



## Jesus of CopyMat (Feb 14, 2004)

Yeah, Michael Redd might be the best player in that draft and he went in the second round. lol


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

The Mad Viking said:


> 1 NJN Kenyon Martin
> 2 VAN Stromile Swift
> 3 LAC Darius Miles
> 4 CHI Marcus Fizer
> ...


How can it be that bad?!

Kenyon Martin, Darius Miles(well, he kinda sucks), Quentin Richardson, Mike Miller.....

EDIT: Oh yeah, Michael Redd, who's a star.


----------



## mullet-headed-playa (Dec 21, 2005)

2000 lottery was absolutly abysmal


----------



## TheGrowth (Dec 21, 2005)

I actually think this draft will be a pretty good one...lots of sold players but really no standout superstar...theres still a ton of time and march is really when it begins to shape up...regarding Gay that kid could be special...he doesnt even know how much talent he has....


----------



## Lebbron (Nov 20, 2005)

06 draft has a logical reason to be the worst, because of the age limit, some players decided to go ahead and get out while they still could in the last 2 drafts.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Rudy better then Deng , Duh. Why isnt anyone mentioning Brandon rush?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

because rush is good, but he needs to stay in Lawrence til '07


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

get used to it. This is how the future picks are going to be because of the nba rule on high schoolers


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Come on now. Since 2000...

2000: 2 high schooler in the 1st round (D. Miles - #3, D. Stevenson - #23)
2001: 4 in the 1st(K. Brown - #1, T. Chandler - #2, E. Curry - #4, D. Diop - #8)
2002: 1 in the 1st (A. Stoudamire - #9)
2003: 4 in the 1st (L. James - #1, T. Outlaw - #23, N. Ebi - #26, K. Perkins - #27)
2004: 8 in the 1st (Howard, Lingston, Swift, Telfair, Jefferson, Smith, Smith, Wright)
2005: 3 in the 1st (Webster, Green, Miles)

Don't act like the only good talent comes from HS.


----------



## iverson1 (Dec 29, 2005)

TM said:


> Come on now. Since 2000...
> 
> 2000: 2 high schooler in the 1st round (D. Miles - #3, D. Stevenson - #23)
> 2001: 4 in the 1st(K. Brown - #1, T. Chandler - #2, E. Curry - #4, D. Diop - #8)
> ...



Andrew Bynum ???

drafted #10 ??


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

and calvin(C.J) miles was not a first rounder. 34th overall by utah 4th of 2nd round


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

FELLAS!!!!!!!!!! Enough! Forgive me for not wasting even more of my time attempting to prove a point. High schoolers don't make a draft.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

true, it's not like every HSer turned out to be a great pro.


----------



## iverson1 (Dec 29, 2005)

TM said:


> FELLAS!!!!!!!!!! Enough! Forgive me for not wasting even more of my time attempting to prove a point. High schoolers don't make a draft.


Hey yo man, i see your list of superstar prospects on your sig does`nt include PAUL HARRIS

why not??

along with Greg Oden, harris is the best prep player in the nation


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

because Paul Harris isn't an ACC prospect, neither is oden


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

TheGrowth said:


> I actually think this draft will be a pretty good one...lots of sold players but really no standout superstar...theres still a ton of time and march is really when it begins to shape up...regarding Gay that kid could be special...he doesnt even know how much talent he has....


Pretty much spot on


----------

